# Have you ever just "wanted"?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a weird 'want' that I've held off on for about 6 months now....
it's another 3/4 sized sewing machine.

Now the weird part is... it's a 'lesser' brand copy of a machine I had for about a month last year (approx) and could not warm up to, so I turned in the expensive version and have something else. But this machine is an exact copy of the 
Babylock Xscape about $500
which now has an HSN Singer Sew Simple $329

so this machine has been around a bit and goes from $249, $229 and this version $199 with 13 feet included in stead of 6.

http://www.acesewvac.com/whi1750.html


The Xscape sewed fine but felt 'different'. And I keep wondering about this White machine...

Does anyone else get these crazy, won't stay out of your head 'wants"?

And I already have a mechanical Janome Jem 661 (2 gold) and a Janome Platinum 760 which is about the higher equivalent of this babylock/singer/white machine

I must have it bad.

Angie

PS: If that's not bad enough..... check out these machines....
http://www.deskdave.com/Cornucopia.htm


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh yes. I really, really want one of those fabulous restored Singer featherweights... but I don't need it. LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've wanted one of those fabulous embroidery machines for years BUT I cannot justify the cost! I know that I wouldn't use it all that much and it would be a waste.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I have this problem and I give in to it!!! I freely admit to having machines 'follow me home'. I have a number of 20's, 30's era Singers...

I am so embarrassed!

dawn ; )


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

We Have Needs !!!!
I love to sew, so far I only have two machines, my embroidery machine is the last one I got, it is nothing that expensive, it is a Brother SE-270D, I got it last month on sale, but it does everything I need. But do we need to talk about our fabric stash.
bopeep


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I want an embroidery machine! And Angie's itsy, tiny, little bity iron!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's a good thing an entire sewing "room" can't follow me home... I'd surely be in trouble!

Threads are worst... I swear they fly off the racks and into my hands... all without me ever lifting a finger!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I want a featherweight...not that I need it...but I do look on ebay...maybe my retirement gift to myself. (That;s next yr)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, I've got a selection of threads. All sorts of colors, including varigated, cones for the serger (and sewing machines). Then the machine size spools - mostle metrosene.

Then just recently, I'm finding the large cones/spools of machine embroidery thread is beautiful in the loopers of the serger for the rolled hems on these skating dresses. I've used a gold metalic (top) with a gold embroidery thread (lower) in loopers on the edge of the white sparkle organze to make 'lace' edging, and then on both edges to make hair ribbons. It's beautiful. 

I'm thinking very much of using that sergered rolled edging on other strips of sparkle organze to make other package ribbons for special occasions.

And what's nice is where I'm getting the machine embroidery thread, it's $2 a med or large cone depending on the brand.

(and they sell my Janome brand sewing machines).

Angie


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I want a serger.

I don't know how to use one, have never tried, but I want one. I'll learn.

I also want time to use it. (sigh)


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

edayna said:


> I want a serger.
> 
> I don't know how to use one, have never tried, but I want one. I'll learn.
> 
> I also want time to use it. (sigh)


I want a serger tooo!!
I want to learn that rolled hem.
But since I just got my embroidery machine, I guess I will just let that by my dream for a while.:zzz:
bopeep


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

I want: a sewing room like my mom (she barely waited until I moved out for college before taking over!), a serger, an embroidery machine, a sewing machine that works (both are broken currently), time to sew (and crochet, and knit, and quilt, and spin, and weave, and.........)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm convinced the fabric is the culprit. 

You see, it's like a drug pusher, but for sewers/quilters. You sew one _single_ thing in your life and then, you try another and then another. You say you won't get hooked, but before you know it, you've got enough fabric stash to open a fabric store. Then....

You graduate to sewing notions. Yes, you say you can stop any time you want, but then you get a magnetic pin cushion and pair of shears; and then a couple of rulers; but you find you really _can't_ stop there! After all you have coupon for 40% off!!!

Finally, you've hit rock bottom. You find you're jealous and lusting after your friends Bernina embroidery machine. You'd kill for a Babylock serger or quilting machine. Gosh, you even begin to collect machines you will never use just because...well...just because you can't control it any more and you have to have it!! 

Yes, you've entered....."The Sewing Zone" and there's no way out.... _(as the theme from the Twilight Zone plays in the background)._


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Karen - you have described it EXACTLY!!!

*The Sewing Zone* has me in it's grip!

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I can see it now! ....... 

Pssst, little girl, over here.....you wanna buy a Memory Craft 11000????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

How do you do that? If I tried that, I'd get an error message saying I had posted too many pictures....:shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just cut and pasted the links to the items ...










ironing the quilt blocks


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I have serger fever so bad I can't stand it.

However, I am in the costume sewing season for my daughters dance recital so I am pretty sure that I will be getting one asap.

Maybe this weekend?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AR - I don't use a serger on making ice skating costumes, except for the rolled hem. I use a narrow zig zag stitch and then a second row. I just don't trust the serger seams. I still have 3 more costumes to make this week, so I may resort to the serger for seams... just don't know.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Boy Karen, you got that right.  We gals can be worse with our sewing machines and gadgets than men with their tools.

I bought my first serger last Fall. I don't get to use it much simply because of space issues, but I absolutely can't WAIT to have a house and have it setup permanently. It's the most fabulous thing in the world.

I've zipped out PJ's and bathrobes with it... just awesome. But one of my favorite things I've done with mine was sooo cheap and simple. I went to Walmart and bought a couple of yards of cheap muslin, maybe $1.99 a yard? Then I cut it into 18 inch squares, and used wooly nylon in one of the lower loopers and ran a rolled hem around the edges. Absolute fabulous for covering bread while it's rising.

As soon as we find a house, my serger is going to get a good workout, as I will make all our curtains and bed coverings. That's actually why I bought mine... I just didn't expect it to take so long for us to find a house!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

An embroidery machine...droooooool! I would love an embroidery machine...but like Ardie...I just can't see spending that much on something that I wouldn't use a lot.....but boy are they cool or what?! 

I would also like a long arm quilting machine...but I have to wait till we move into our house or there wouldn't be anywhere to put one! I would LOVE one of those things!

I have a fairly new serger and I absolutely use it ALL of the time! I mainly use it to finish my seams...but it is great to make cloth napkins etc....oh...and I have mended older towels by going around the edges with a wide serged edge. 

We won't discuss fabric...or notions...a girl has GOT to have those kinda things....so those aren't a want...they are a need...and that is my story and I am stickin' to it!:cute:


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

AngieM2
Thanks for the tip on the zig zag, It makes me feel a little better about not having a serger. I didn't realize that serger seams were not as good as zig zag.

Guess that means that I can hold off a little bit longer on that serger, so any ideas on what I can do to reduce this "fever" ? (lol)

artransplant


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AR - sergers seams may be as good,,,, it just doesn't feel like it to me.
And I use my serger mostly for the rolled hems, great for ruffling as it has a differential feed, and then seam finishing on woven fabrics.

Personal preference.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

differential feed.......we need a drooling smilie.....

That is what I crave!!! 

I am teaching some homeschool girls to sew. I bought a jenome to take with me to clas that is very lightweight. Sometimes even I can't get the girls' old rusty machines to work -and believe me, I can adjust and tinker away with the best of them. So that's two machines and a serger and I STILL look at more of them. 

Here's a hint - you can come up with the excuse of needing to buy some for your DD's and DDIL's ....


----------

